# Trouble building i386 'world' in 8.2 amd64



## demonfire (Jul 27, 2011)

I am trying to install wine on my BSD8.2 amd64 build following the steps located here:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine

Step 1 had 
	
	



```
# cd /usr/src && make buildworld installworld distribution TARGET=i386 DESTDIR=/compat/i386
```
 when I run that I get:

```
# cd /usr/src && make buildworld installworld distribution TARGET=i386 DESTDIR=/compat/i386
cd: can't cd to /usr/src/tools/build/make_check

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Building an up-to-date make(1)
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd: can't cd to /usr/src/usr.bin/make
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1


Stop in /usr/src.
```

On another site dealing with a similar error I was told to:

```
# cp /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile /root/standard-supfile
# vi /root/standard-supfile
```
and set

```
*default host=cvsup4.us.FreeBSD.org
```
then run 
	
	



```
cvsup /root/standard-supfile
```
which returns

```
# cvsup /root/standard-supfile
cvsup: Command not found.
```

Before I go dinking around and break something, can someone give me some steps for making a i386 world on my box so I can port wine?


----------



## rusty (Jul 27, 2011)

Easy way, http://people.freebsd.org/~ivoras/wine/

Otherwise use csup to get your src.
`# csup -L 2 /root/standard-supfile`


----------



## falkman (Jul 27, 2011)

You're missing the system src. I'd suggest pulling it from your method of installation (CD or whatnot, this insures that your system and chroot both use the same source).


----------



## demonfire (Jul 27, 2011)

rusty said:
			
		

> Easy way, http://people.freebsd.org/~ivoras/wine/
> 
> Otherwise use csup to get your src.
> `# csup -L 2 /root/standard-supfile`



the 'easy way' doesn't work for me. It adds the package fine, but then won't run 
	
	



```
# wine
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```



			
				falkman said:
			
		

> You're missing the system src. I'd suggest pulling it from your method of installation (CD or whatnot, this insures that your system and chroot both use the same source).


are you sure? I only question as about 12 days ago I was installing Acroread9, which requires acroreadwrapper, and acroreadwrapper requires the system src, so it should be installed still from that. When I installed acrocread, I installed the src the same way I installed the system, via FTP with sysinstall.


----------



## demonfire (Jul 31, 2011)

OK, I used 'csup -L 2 /root/standard-supfile' to get the source on my machine, which completed successfully. I then tried to start with step one from the wiki:


```
# cd /usr/src && make buildworld installworld distribution TARGET=i386 DESTDIR=/compat/i386
```

That ran for a while and returned the below.... which is my next issue. It looks like the world was created, but then it gets stuck again.


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> World build completed on Sun Jul 31 11:56:18 EDT 2011
--------------------------------------------------------------
mkdir -p /tmp/install.N6nfkghN
progs=$(for prog in [ awk cap_mkdb cat chflags chmod chown  date echo egrep find grep install-info  ln lockf make mkdir mtree mv pwd_mkdb rm
 sed sh sysctl  test true uname wc zic; do  if progpath=`which $prog`; then  echo $progpath;  else  echo "Required tool $prog not found in
 PATH." >&2;  exit 1;  fi;  done);  libs=$(ldd -f "%o %p\n" -f "%o %p\n" $progs 2>/dev/null | sort -u |  while read line; do  set -- $line;  if
 [ "$2 $3" != "not found" ]; then  echo $2;  else  echo "Required library $1 not found." >&2;  exit 1;  fi;  done);  cp $libs $progs
 /tmp/install.N6nfkghN
cp -R ${PATH_LOCALE:-"/usr/share/locale"} /tmp/install.N6nfkghN/locale
cd /usr/src; MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/i386  MACHINE_ARCH=i386  MACHINE=i386  CPUTYPE=  GROFF_BIN_PATH=/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin 
 GROFF_FONT_PATH=/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/groff_font  GROFF_TMAC_PATH=/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/tmac
 PATH=/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/
i386/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/tmp/install.N6nfkghN
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/tmp/install.N6nfkghN  PATH_LOCALE=/tmp/install.N6nfkghN/locale make -f Makefile.inc1 __MAKE_SHELL=/tmp/install.N6nfkghN/sh
 reinstall;  MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/i386  MACHINE_ARCH=i386  MACHINE=i386  CPUTYPE=  GROFF_BIN_PATH=/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin 
 GROFF_FONT_PATH=/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/groff_font  GROFF_TMAC_PATH=/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/tmac
 PATH=/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/i3
86/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/tmp/install.N6nfkghN 
 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/tmp/install.N6nfkghN  PATH_LOCALE=/tmp/install.N6nfkghN/locale rm -rf /tmp/install.N6nfkghN
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Making hierarchy
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; make -f Makefile.inc1 hierarchy
cd /usr/src/etc;                make distrib-dirs
mtree -eU  -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.root.dist -p /compat/i386/
mtree: /compat/i386/: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/etc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

What do I do now?


----------



## fonz (Jul 31, 2011)

demonfire said:
			
		

> ```
> ee/BSD.root.dist -p /compat/i386/
> mtree: /compat/i386/: No such file or directory
> *** Error code 1
> ...


`# mkdir /compat/i386`
and repeat?

Fonz


----------



## demonfire (Jul 31, 2011)

doh! ::face-palm::

Thanks!


----------



## demonfire (Aug 1, 2011)

ok, it finished compiling without error, and I completed the steps, but all wine commands still return 
	
	



```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

any clues for me?


----------



## falkman (Aug 1, 2011)

I've had some issues with the latest wine, but that may be due to me using clang. I think wine 1.3.17 was working fine for me and all the newer ones were broken. Id suggest going to ivoras mediafire page and download prebuilt packages for amd64 wine and find which version works for you, then build that version yourself.

http://www.mediafire.com/wine_fbsd64

Note: I use freebsd-9-beta1 and clang so what works for you is probably much different


----------



## demonfire (Aug 1, 2011)

no dice on the older version of wine


----------

